

Are all the good ideas taken? - cmbaus

I've been considering ideas for a new software project. I have modest expectations, and I thought a few good ideas. But every time I research an idea, it seems someone is already way ahead in that area.<p>I've never seen so many new ideas on the ground at the same time. With the success of incubators in recent years there seems to be few green pastures left in the internet space. Does anybody else feel this way?
======
RNeff
1\. Make telecommuting work. Multiple screens, cameras, great software. 2\.
Make a computer/operating system that cannot get malware; only originally
installed software is trusted, any downloads are fully sandboxed. 3\. Put QR
codes on garments (use Zazzle), take a photo, site compares your dating
requirements with target's, if yes, sends message to target. 4\. add fake
location data to mobile device. 5\. Send lots of messages and phone calls to
random instances of the app (which appears to respond). 6\. destroy mobile
advertising.

